# Changing Species



## Prurient (Apr 23, 2010)

My current species is wolf, and well, i've been told numerous times before, and even realized it recently myself, that a Feline type of species would best suit me.  I'd rather not go into detail about my personality, because I don't have much time on my computer.  I was just wondering if it would be safe to change species.  Like, I know it wouldn't be hard, but... Just can't explain it.  It isn't because Wolf is too, common, but I just think I should try something else.  I've been drawing wolves recently, and my Fursona took me a while to actually get down, but then again, I think that trying something new could be a bit more, fun.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

No it is not safe, and the results are unpredictable. DON'T DO IT!


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want to change your fursona or whatever you damn kids are calling it these days just do it.  The bigger deal you make out of it the bigger deal it is.  You don't need our approval to do so.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

You must submit form Y-57 in triplicate along with a valid driver's license and a sexual history report.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

There _is_ a such thing as having multiple fursonas


----------



## Prurient (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm, yes, I understand I don't need approval, just confused a bit.  I picked Wolf at first because I was fascinated with them.  And I think it'd be best if I just went with whatever species' characteristics were similar to mine.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There _is_ a such thing as having multiple fursonas



^


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

It all comes down to what you like.  I picked wolf way back when.  I'm not at all like it now and hardly relate to the character at all, but I still use him because I like to.  Fursonas can be completely separate entities with entirely different behaviors and attributes or they can be you with a carpet draped over.  It doesn't have to be so involved.


----------



## Aden (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You must submit form Y-57 in triplicate along with a valid driver's license and a sexual history report.



Hrm, I'm out of copies of Y-57. Dragoneer should have some (he's who you submit forms to after all).

Oh, don't forget to have all your relevant info when you go to fill it out! You don't want to get there and find you forgot your social security card or your indecent exposure records or anything important like that.


----------



## Prurient (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, thanks guys for the info, I'll be thinking for the next few hours >.<

But I'm sure later on or tommorow this won't be much of a big deal.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hrm, I'm out of copies of Y-57. Dragoneer should have some (he's who you submit forms to after all).
> 
> Oh, don't forget to have all your relevant info when you go to fill it out! You don't want to get there and find you forgot your social security card or your indecent exposure records or anything important like that.


Remember he also has to take the exam to see if he is eligible.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 23, 2010)

changing fursonas causes AIDS


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There _is_ a such thing as having multiple fursonas



Shit im a panwere.

Means a "were" of any species  (aka in werewolf terms).

Im several animals OP, if you want to change your species, then by god, its your animal, do whatever you want!


----------



## Zontar (Apr 23, 2010)

"This Thread Sucks!!"


Thanks, Ollie.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 23, 2010)

Zontar said:


> "This Thread Sucks!!"
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ollie.



I'm all for trolling silly posts.  But the OP wasn't rude or mean are particularly stupid so is this really necessary?


----------



## Prurient (Apr 23, 2010)

Unnecessary, I am almost never rude on the forum >.<


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 24, 2010)

You you're like me, from a similar species to another, a common buzzard to a rough-legged hawk, do it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There _is_ a such thing as having multiple fursonas


Yeah, but only indecisive pricks do that.

Just change it if you feel like it, it's no big deal. I've changed murrsona more times than I can remember and I honestly won't be surprised if I'll end up as a big gay unicorn 20 years from now.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 24, 2010)

Do what feels right man, I had alot of detail on my old sona before I change to what I am now though I still keep the other as a character and didn't complete erase him ^^


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 24, 2010)

If i get a fursuit it wont be of my current 'sona.


----------



## Prurient (Apr 24, 2010)

x] thanks guys, it's good to know that there's more people than I thought that do this.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 24, 2010)

well im thinking of a fursona change atm but its really no big deal brah


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 24, 2010)

Join the Feline side!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 24, 2010)

Do it if you want to, regardless of what others think. It's just a fursona.


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> I'm all for trolling silly posts.  But the OP wasn't rude or mean are particularly stupid so is this really necessary?



While this thread is kind of dumb, the "HAHA LOOK AT MY FAMILY GUY JOKE" response was even dumber, so hey.

But uh, yeah kid. If you thought for even a second that this was an important decision, then I suggest reevaluating your life, and making sure you have all your priorities in order.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah, but only indecisive pricks do that.
> 
> Just change it if you feel like it, it's no big deal. I've changed murrsona more times than I can remember and I honestly won't be surprised if I'll end up as a big gay unicorn 20 years from now.


I always thought of people who have multiple fursonas as their different personalities, or like different sides to a person, instead of loading just one down with so much detail, you know


----------

